# A Song of Fire and Ice



## akw4572 (Nov 3, 2008)

Anyone else read/or reading George R.R. Martin's epic fantasy series, "A Song of Fire and Ice".  I'm debating on diving into a reread of the series.  I have read it once, best series I have ever read.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm about halfway through A Storm of Swords right now.


----------



## akw4572 (Nov 3, 2008)

Great, how do you like it so far?  How do you think it compares with other series you have read, and have you read anything you would consider "similar"?


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

akw4572 said:


> Great, how do you like it so far? How do you think it compares with other series you have read, and have you read anything you would consider "similar"?


Hrmmm... I'll answer the second question first. No, I have never encountered anything similar. The closest I can come is to say that Martin's extreme detail on clothing, coats-of-arms and descriptions of jousts is vaguely reminiscent of Le Morte d'Arthur.

As for the series itself--it's very compelling, though it is so padded out with excess verbiage and eighty trillion names that you'll never remember that at times it feels as much like homework as it does fiction.

That being said, I've already purchased _Crows_ and will see the series through to the end. But for pure enjoyment, give me Martin's Fevre Dream any time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Holy crap!



Spoiler



Robb, Catelyn and Arya all died withinin two chapters, on the verge of their being reunited!



Why the hell am I reading these books? All the good guys die horrible deaths!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Yea, I'm necroposting but for a good reason.  Today on the way home, my 2.5 year old looks at Harmakhet and I and says "Winter is coming". We busted out laughing. We have got to get that recorded!


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Holy crap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that is one of my favortie things about him... he is not scared of killing off good guys.



Spoiler



BTW - you are wrong on one of those deaths



I really, realy enjoy this serious - can't wait for the next 2 (or is it 3?) books. Another great series is Steven Erikison's Malazan series, unfortately, it is not kindlized yet, but at least he writes faster!


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

TM said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - you are wrong on one of those deaths


I thought he was wrong on one of the deaths, too, but it's been a while since I have read these books, so wasn't sure.

I'll be re-reading when the next book is closer to being published. I like to re-read series to prepare (and remember) for the next book in the series.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes, I know what you two are saying.  But we don't discover I was wrong until several chapters later.  I posted that before that discovery.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

"Why the hell am I reading these books?  All the good guys die horrible deaths!"

oops, i cant read it now


----------



## Bullymom (Dec 18, 2008)

Actually you're wrong on two of those deaths! (reading feast of crows right now)


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Bullymom said:


> Actually you're wrong on two of those deaths! (reading feast of crows right now)


I don't think so.



Spoiler



If you mean Catelyn, she DID die. But has been brought back to life by that priest.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. Jim is right...

And I forgot that it had been left so that some


Spoiler



might think Arya was dead for a few chapters in the midst of that "party"


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

TM said:


> Yep. Jim is right...
> 
> And I forgot that it had been left so that some
> 
> ...





Spoiler



The chapter ends with The Hound hitting Arya in the back of the head with a sword. It's not for several chapters that we find out he used the flat of his blade. And there was certainly no reason for us to think he would have.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

_Love_ this series! Well, OK, the first 3 books, anyway. Everytime I try to do a re-read, I stop short in A Game of Thrones,


Spoiler



right before Ned dies. I think that was the hardest death to read b/c I really didn't think GRRM would do it!


 If and when the 5th book is ready, I'll do some combination of re-reading and reading summaries. It's been so long I can't remember much of what happened in A Feast for Crows.

N


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The chapter ends with The Hound hitting Arya in the back of the head with a sword. It's not for several chapters that we find out he used the flat of his blade. And there was certainly no reason for us to think he would have.





Spoiler



The Hound actually had no reason to kill her, plus he is actually a decent guy in a way. Also, it was not really detailed... with GRRM, unless more details of the death are given, likely they weren't killed. of course, even once dead, they donlt always stay dead


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Neekeebee said:


> _Love_ this series! Well, OK, the first 3 books, anyway. Everytime I try to do a re-read, I stop short in A Game of Thrones,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I really lov it too. When I read that scene


Spoiler



where Ned was executed


 I knew i was really going to love the whole series. I like a book where the main characters/heros can actually die and that almost everyone is a grey character, complex... no one is 100% good or bad.


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

i'm reading the series too, currently in Feast for Crows.  it's a great read, but sometimes hard to read - no character is safe.

Save the date:  "A Dance of Dragons" (book 5) comes out September 29, 2009!  Gee, I wonder what's gonna happen there...   

has anyone read his Hedge Knight series?  It's a prequel series but in graphic novel form so no go for kindle.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

hazeldazel said:


> i'm reading the series too, currently in Feast for Crows. it's a great read, but sometimes hard to read - no character is safe.
> 
> Save the date: "A Dance of Dragons" (book 5) comes out September 29, 2009! Gee, I wonder what's gonna happen there...
> 
> has anyone read his Hedge Knight series? It's a prequel series but in graphic novel form so no go for kindle.


I hope the date is real! I was disappointed so many times by false dates for Book 4! It will be very nice to read these door-stoppers on the Kindle!

I have the first Hedge Knight graphic novel. It was quite good and sent me digging into the Appendix in the novels to figure out how the characters were related to the history of Westeros. I'm thinking about buying the second one...haven't gotten around to it yet.

N


----------



## standaman (Feb 11, 2009)

I have also heard great things about this series. Since everyone here seems to like it so much, I might give it a read on my K2 when it comes it


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

akw4572 said:


> Anyone else read/or reading George R.R. Martin's epic fantasy series, "A Song of Fire and Ice". I'm debating on diving into a reread of the series. I have read it once, best series I have ever read.


I have read it. It is excellent.

Patricia


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

standaman said:


> I have also heard great things about this series. Since everyone here seems to *like* it so much, I might give it a read on my K2 when it comes it


Welllll..... "Like" is a pretty subjective word. Some love it. Some like it. Some endure it for the good stuff and want to shoot themselves partway through the series.

If you want a grand 5-to-8-part epic, you could do a lot worse. You could also find a lot more readable and interesting. Good guys die. A LOT. Martin continually uses 57 words where six would suffice. There is great plotting and story buried under metric tons of pointless detail. There is humor, but it is mostly as dry as Lucy's bones.

It is an amazing series. But those who claim it as the "greatest series ever" simply have not read enough books.

And, there's the fact that you'll be waiting at least another decade for the series to be finished.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> And, there's the fact that you'll be waiting at least another decade for the series to be finished.


How many are there in the series?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Kind said:


> How many are there in the series?


Four so far--another four to come.


----------



## Arkhan (Feb 17, 2009)

TM said:


> I really, realy enjoy this serious - can't wait for the next 2 (or is it 3?) books. Another great series is Steven Erikison's Malazan series, unfortately, it is not kindlized yet, but at least he writes faster!


I actually have both of these sets in Hardback. So far I have only read the first Erikison book. I like these types of stories but they are not what I call my "casual" reading. Like someone else said it is kind of like good homework, though much more enjoyable. There are so many names and things going on in the story. If you don't pay real close attention you will get lost.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Welllll..... "Like" is a pretty subjective word. Some love it. Some like it. Some endure it for the good stuff and want to shoot themselves partway through the series.
> 
> If you want a grand 5-to-8-part epic, you could do a lot worse. You could also find a lot more readable and interesting. Good guys die. A LOT. Martin continually uses 57 words where six would suffice. There is great plotting and story buried under metric tons of pointless detail. There is humor, but it is mostly as dry as Lucy's bones.
> 
> ...


or mayber they just have different tastes than yours... and a lot of what you dislike about it, is what others of us adore. But hey, that is why all sorts of books sell...



Arkhan said:


> I actually have both of these sets in Hardback. So far I have only read the first Erikison book. I like these types of stories but they are not what I call my "casual" reading. Like someone else said it is kind of like good homework, though much more enjoyable. There are so many names and things going on in the story. If you don't pay real close attention you will get lost.


Finally, someone who has heard of the Erikson series! I really enjoy them... but as you said, they aren;t exactly casual reading ... but that is what i treasure about them. there are tons of good fantasy out their that is light reading, but not so many of the other style. And I like books that make ya think.


----------



## Arkhan (Feb 17, 2009)

TM said:


> Finally, someone who has heard of the Erikson series! I really enjoy them... but as you said, they aren;t exactly casual reading ... but that is what i treasure about them. there are tons of good fantasy out their that is light reading, but not so many of the other style. And I like books that make ya think.


I have to admit that the covers really sold me on this one. I actually saw a cover in the store for The Bonehunters and the picture of the stage coach falling over was intriguing to me. Then I saw The Reapers Gale and started some research. After that I immediately went out and bought all 7 in harback and reserved the 8th. Gardens of the Moon was exciting when it wasn't confusing. I was already reading Terry Brooks at the time and I had to let one of them go. I still haven't finished Brooks first trilogy. I probably should have went with Erikson instead.

Back on topic, I just got all of Martin's Song of Ice and Fire books last month. Haven't had a chance to start on them. I need to clear out the three I have open right now but honestly, my next choice for non-casual reading will probably be Erikson.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Arkhan said:


> I have to admit that the covers really sold me on this one. I actually saw a cover in the store for The Bonehunters and the picture of the stage coach falling over was intriguing to me. Then I saw The Reapers Gale and started some research. After that I immediately went out and bought all 7 in harback and reserved the 8th. Gardens of the Moon was exciting when it wasn't confusing. I was already reading Terry Brooks at the time and I had to let one of them go. I still haven't finished Brooks first trilogy. I probably should have went with Erikson instead.
> 
> Back on topic, I just got all of Martin's Song of Ice and Fire books last month. Haven't had a chance to start on them. I need to clear out the three I have open right now but honestly, my next choice for non-casual reading will probably be Erikson.


Actually, I think that Erikson is probably a better choice for your next serious read anyway (if for nothing else then there are a lot more of them out right now, and he is good at putting new ones out in a reasonable time frame). The world/story line in the two series are very different, yet there are strong similiarities in the overal feel of the series... both are gritty, no black and white, even good guys die (that is if ya can even figure out who is a good guy)...and they do share a somewaht similiar theme/worldview. They are my two favorite series for serious, make ya think, fantasy.

Just with Erikson, it is tempting to jump around... but you really do have to read them in order. And something that you make be confused about in one book, is usually explained books later. he is great at making connections in later books...


----------



## Arkhan (Feb 17, 2009)

TM said:


> Just with Erikson, it is tempting to jump around... but you really do have to read them in order. And something that you make be confused about in one book, is usually explained books later. he is great at making connections in later books...


I just can't decide if I want to reread Gardens of the Moon. The overall story in the book I have. It is some of the interactions between characters I am not so sure about. Of course I am not sure that rereading is really going to clear any of those questions up. The good/evil thing definitely applies to him. I actually had to go back and read the first battle again because I wasn't sure who was really "good" or "bad". Then the whole "Doll" & different dimensions thing just left me thinking WTF!! Just thinking about it now makes me laugh because the story gets so bizarre in parts. He certainly thinks up things I haven't seen before. It's like Epic Fantasy in Wonderland.

I think Erikson would be better accepted if his transition was smooth taking you along with him yet that same complexity is what keeps you on your toes.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Arkhan said:


> I just can't decide if I want to reread Gardens of the Moon. The overall story in the book I have. It is some of the interactions between characters I am not so sure about. Of course I am not sure that rereading is really going to clear any of those questions up. The good/evil thing definitely applies to him. I actually had to go back and read the first battle again because I wasn't sure who was really "good" or "bad". Then the whole "Doll" & different dimensions thing just left me thinking WTF!! Just thinking about it now makes me laugh because the story gets so bizarre in parts. He certainly thinks up things I haven't seen before. It's like Epic Fantasy in Wonderland.
> 
> I think Erikson would be better accepted if his transition was smooth taking you along with him yet that same complexity is what keeps you on your toes.


LOL! You describe him well... and I can say that some of that will become clearer after your read future books, but then more will confuse you.

Re-reading is a must with his books, but I am not sure it will help you now. It is after reading more in the series that i went back and re-read... and saw things I didn't quite catch before.

I just really wish they would get this into kindle format (Reaper's Gale is, but in the dreaded topaz format)....


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Four so far--another four to come.


At least GRRM doesn't suffer the Robert Jordan "disease" - spend half the book telling us what happened in the previous books. I don't want to read anymore "Wheel of Time" but I want to know what happens to the original characters!


----------



## Arkhan (Feb 17, 2009)

mom133d said:


> At least GRRM doesn't suffer the Robert Jordan "disease" - spend half the book telling us what happened in the previous books. I don't want to read anymore "Wheel of Time" but I want to know what happens to the original characters!


I have been thinking about reading this series for years but I can't bring myself to do it. Yet.


----------



## m4ttb4rr (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi, just joined, so am joining this discussion late:

My wife got me to read this series (and is making me read the Twilight series next... the two have absolutely nothing in common) and I'm very glad I have.  It's very authentic, very rich, and the characters grab you like few in (let me qualify this) fantasy fiction do.  As alluded to above, though, try not to get attached to any of them...

I loved (almost) every minute of it, am very frustrated with how long it's taking for the fifth book to come out -- books four and five take place in parallel, and the problem with that is that I'm going to have to wait many years to find out what happens after the fourth book, if you know what I mean -- and recommend the series without reservation.  But having said that, here are my concerns, most of which have been at least touched on already:

It's a lot of work.  I personally am not put off by Martin's verbosity, but it is a long, dense series, and you have to put up with characters you wish you didn't have to a lot.  

It is never. Going. To. Be. Finished.  At the rate it's taking the fifth book to be finished and to come out, anyway.

To me, it's in the series' favor that no one is off limits, but yes, you will be upset several times if you slog your way through the first four books.  And something short of death happens to one of my favorite characters near the end of Crows, and as I said, it will be years till the sixth book is out and I can find out what happens to her.  So it's a bit frustrating.

The books devote chapter-length sections to selected characters' points of view.  Each of the first three were limited to a select half dozen, eight, nine (it's been a while) characters, the fourth had quite a few more.  But more than once during the series you will stop reading because you get to a chapter "about" a character you don't care about, or find yourself wanting to skip it.  The format serves the series well but challenges your patience at times.  

It is never. Going. To. Be. Finished.

If you start Game of Thrones I predict you will be engrossed enough to finish it and want to continue.  Just be aware of some of the pitfalls of the slow development of the last few books, the format and the capricious way Martin seems to dispose of some characters.


----------



## Bullymom (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep. Jim is right...


And I forgot that it had been left so that some 

Well yes he is right , technically, : )


----------



## AnnFrances (Feb 8, 2009)

I love the series and am re reading it. Another good series but is not fantasy is Dorthy Dunnet's Lymond series. Strong, dense and great writing.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

m4ttb4rr said:


> It is never. Going. To. Be. Finished.


Welcome to KindleBoards! Glad to have another Song of Ice and Fire reader!

Of the issues you mentioned, the one quoted is by far my #1 gripe. I don't _know_ that it won't be finished, but it seems to be taking forever, doesn't it?

When I started reading it, I thought it was a triology, and #3 (A Storm of Swords) was about to be released, so I figured I would be done within a couple of months. Almost 7 years later, here I am, waiting for Book 5. (I guess that is the risk you take when you start an unfinished series.) When I was waiting for A Feast of Crows to come out, I was quite impatient, reading stuff online about it all the time. I'm still looking forward to Book 5, but somehow it's not quite the same.

N


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

yes..way too many characters to keep track of especially with the long wait between books


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> yes..way too many characters to keep track of especially with the long wait between books


*In a way I'm glad that I haven't started it yet  I'm a bit impatient when it comes to a series. I like to catch up while others are waiting for the latest installment to be released.*


----------



## Shadowraven (May 7, 2009)

So this topic hasn't been replied to in awhile, but what the heck... I just finished Feast yesterday. My husband and I live 3 hours away from family and spend our driving time reading outloud. He drives, I read... works out because he can still understand the story when we do this and he doesn't read aloud very well. Me... I can't understand the story UNLESS I'm the one reading it (so no audio books here) and I read aloud very well (if I do say so myself  ).



Neekeebee said:


> When I started reading it, I thought it was a triology, and #3 (A Storm of Swords) was about to be released, so I figured I would be done within a couple of months. Almost 7 years later, here I am, waiting for Book 5.


Oh my gosh! I did too!!! Glad to see I wasn't the only one who thought it was a trilogy, when I told my husband this he thought I was crazy (he was reading #2 at the time, I had finished #3 long before he picked up the books).

When I was reading GoT I got near the end, the "final" climactic scene in King's Landing and I literally THREW the book across the room in anger and sheer disbelief. I'd NEVER read a book that had such events happen involving main characters. I didn't think I would pick up the book again. I left it there but then couldn't resist it and rescued it from it's mangled position the next day.

The further the books go, the more I think Martin has useless verbosity as discussed here elsewhere. And when you're reading the book aloud... man, there's a LOT of crap that I could care less about. I think it's funny that people compare him to Tolkien and LOTR. I read the Hobbit and then couldn't finish LOTR #1 because I kept not caring about the endless descriptions of landscape. I never did finish Tolkien's series and after seeing the movies I have no intention of finishing. Martin's series though, while verbose, I just can't resist finding out about these characters. Joffrey is by far my most hated character, even more than Cersei. Jon and Dany were my absolute favorite characters, but I fear that Jon's current location is turning him into a not-so-good person. I'd say Dany and Arya are my fave now.

Years ago I participated in a book reading forum, and one of the threads was "who would you cast in SFI?" Seeing as how the series is coming to HBO (which if it's good that means it'll probably end up cancelled anyway similar to Deadwood and Carnivale), who would you cast?


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I absolutely love this series........

.....but I am seriously getting impatient for the books to come out.  Way, way too much time in between volumes, so much time in fact that I'm starting to fear the possibility that Mr. Martin will end up pulling a Robert Jordan.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Forster said:


> I absolutely love this series........
> 
> .....but I am seriously getting impatient for the books to come out. Way, way too much time in between volumes, so much time in fact that I'm starting to fear the possibility that Mr. Martin will end up pulling a Robert Jordan.


*I did buy the bundle with the first two books but haven't started it yet. I'm waiting for my concentration levels to go up before I start...I'm gathering from this discussion that it's a lot to keep track of...

Who is Robert Jordan and what happened?*


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Robert Jordan is the author of the massive Wheel of Time series.  Was supposed to be a trilogy originally (I think), and it was at around 11 books when he died unexpectedly before finishing it. Brandon Sanderson is finishing it, was supposed to be one final book, is now looking to be 3 books.

Oh, and it's all taking longer than expected too.  The WOT series started in 1990...


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Robert Jordan is the author of the massive Wheel of Time series. Was supposed to be a trilogy originally (I think), and it was at around 11 books when he died unexpectedly before finishing it. Brandon Sanderson is finishing it, was supposed to be one final book, is now looking to be 3 books.
> 
> Oh, and it's all taking longer than expected too. The WOT series started in 1990...


*It's never the same though when another author takes over...look at the books by VC Andrews *


----------



## Elena (Mar 16, 2009)

This is a great series of books!  Very long though, it reads like a violent fantasy soap opera.  I've been waiting for the final book to be completed.  Apparently, it is 3 years past it's promised completion.  I guess George R.R. Martin is notorious for this kind of delay.  And don't pester him about it either, he has been getting pretty testy about this issue in his blogs.

Though, one great thing I heard was that the first book, A Game of Thrones, will be turned into an HBO mini-series.  And the great character of Tyrion will be played by Peter Dinklage.  Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Oh, and it's all taking longer than expected too. The WOT series started in 1990...


To put it in perspective for me, my daughter was 1 and my boys were not yet born when the 1st book came out. My daughter is just finishing up her soph year in college, my older son is grad HS in a few weeks and my youngest will be a Jr in HS next year. But to be fair I did give up on the WOT series at about book 7, I just hope I don't have to do the same thing with a Song of Fire and Ice.


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok now you all have me curious.  But I'm brain dumping right now and can't figure out what's first, second, and so on.  Let me know so I can begin a good read.  Any author that has folks throwing books is worth a read.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Here are the 1st two books in one Kindle version for a bargain price:

A Game of Thrones
A Clash of Kings



Just don't throw your Kindle when you're done. 

Edit: There are a lot more reviews for the regular books, but I found the one-star book review for this version to be rather humorous. The book obviously had an emotional impact on the reader, he/she just didn't like the impact. That is what I look for in a book something to move me doesn't matter whether I feel outrage/disgust or joy just make me feel something.


----------



## lilliew (Feb 15, 2009)

This is my all time favorite series and I read/have read alot of books in this genre.  I just wish it wouldn't take him so long to write them.

One thing I especially like is that the characters grow and change and you come to like or dislike characters throughout the books.  I hated Jaime at first, but he's become one of my favorites.  Sansa was much the same.   My favorites are Jon, Dany, Arya Tyrion, and Sam.  Even the secondary characters can capture your imagination.

It's not your typical fantasy series.  I'm looking forward to the HBO series.


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

I love me some Song of Ice and Fire! I was in the process of re-re-reading the series this past winter when my parents gave me a Kindle, and you can bet these were four of the first books I bought for it! The advantages of the Kindle were incredibly obvious when I switched from the doorstop-sized A Game of Thrones (I was reading the large-format paperback version, so it really was enormous) to the slim, trim Kindle.

One of my pet peeves when it comes to reading is going out somewhere, bringing a book (especially one in a series), and then finishing it while I'm away from home... I either have to wait until I get home to continue reading, or I have to lug along a second book. This was definitely the case with A Song of Ice and Fire, and I was an instant Kindle convert when I realized that I could carry the entire series with me in one device.

Now, as to when book four: part two comes out... sigh. I follow GRRM's "Not A Blog," and it's really frustrating to see him posting on LiveJournal when the book's so far past multiple deadlines. I know he has a life and he doesn't have to work on A Dance with Dragons twenty-four/seven just to make me happy, but the note at the end of A Feast for Crows made it sound as though the second part was all but finished and would be published soon... and that was in, what, 2006? I, too, worry that the series won't see completion at this point. I hate to sound like a whiner, but I wouldn't care so much if I didn't love the story and the characters (even those I love to hate... although, as lilliew mentioned, one of my favorite parts of the series is how characters -- or, at the very least, your perception of them -- change as time goes on, and characters that I disliked at first are now some of my favorites). I'm keeping my fingers crossed that we'll see A Dance with Dragons this year!

In the meantime, my husband and I don't have so much as broadcast television, but I'm definitely curious about the upcoming HBO series. They've already cast Tyrion!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't have HBO either. I hope they come out on netflix. By the time he finally comes out with the next book I'm going to have to reread the series again. Though I don't find that a hardship. I really enjoyed it. Like others, I've been waiting 7 years for the next in the series. 

theresam


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I, like many others, have been both enthralled and outraged by this series, I can't get enough of it, but the last part was missing what I wanted most. Well, the next book is slated for September and hopefully it will be Kindlized fast. 

Edward C. Patterson
In a love/hate relationship with Martin


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

edwpat said:


> I, like many others, have been both enthralled and outraged by this series, I can't get enough of it, but the last part was missing what I wanted most. Well, the next book is slated for September and hopefully it will be Kindlized fast.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson
> In a love/hate relationship with Martin


and then another 7 years for the next book after that. He's past soo many deadlines, I'm hoping / crossing fingers that this one actually does come out in September. If not I'm just going to say - they all lived happily ever after LOL.

theresam


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

bkworm8it said:


> and then another 7 years for the next book after that. He's past soo many deadlines, I'm hoping / crossing fingers that this one actually does come out in September. *If not I'm just going to say - they all lived happily ever after LOL.*
> 
> theresam


But they won't. 

And I'm not holding my breath for a September release.


----------



## Shadowraven (May 7, 2009)

I like that 1-star review too! Yes, it shows the person was obviously impacted by the book.



Forster said:


> And I'm not holding my breath for a September release.


I'm not holding my breath either... I think last year Amazon had a release date too and on Martin's blog he was like "yah, I have no idea where they got that release date from."


----------

